# Text of Regulations to be Adopted on Thursday



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/feedback/meetings/2011/0127/agenda/item_9/index.phtml


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Doesn't look like it has changed. 

No provision for permits for hobbyists.

No change in the micro algae verbiage to clarify that aquarium hobbyists aren't subject to the rules.

But they DID keep it vascular plants so mosses are not covered by the rules.

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

well guess it's time to pack up and move out of state, freedom is being taken away and some people are to stupid and to programed to even know it. I have talked to people in the garden section of lowes and home depot, even some of the local pet stores and they have no clue about this from black to white list.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Hot News

*To persons in interested in aquatic plants,

Please be advised that the Exotic Aquatic Species Rules and Fees agenda items have been removed from consideration by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission at their January 26 and 27 meeting. The Commission will not consider or take action on these items at this time. At this time, no timetable has been established for reconsideration of these rules.

Ken Kurzawski

TPWD Inland Fisheries*

Anyone who has not yet sent their congressman, senator and Senator Hegar their concerns regarding HB 3391 and how TPWD proposes to implement it should do so. You have more time now to send them. They are still very important.

Bob


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

As of this morning, I think the TPWD commissioners have shut down their fax machines. My last set of faxes to them were all returned as undeliverable.

--Michael


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting. Maybe they just ran out of paper. I sent a few today without issue.

Keep trying!

Bob


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

BobAlston said:


> Hot News
> 
> *To persons in interested in aquatic plants,
> 
> ...


What are the Exotic Aquatic Species Rules?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

pam916 said:


> What are the Exotic Aquatic Species Rules?


These are the rules that would establish a white list of approved aquatic plants, approved to keep in Texas. All other aquatic plants, not native to Texas would be illegal. New aquatic plants would be banned until assessed by TPWD. This is estimated to take two months. And if TPWD does not have sufficient information to assess the plant they will be banned.

Got enough? If not read the various threads in this section of the forum.

bob


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can always use snail mail. I had to snail mail 3 commissioner letters. Their fax numbers did not work or were non-existent. 

This new development gives us more time to get our letters out! This is good news!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Even thou the law is in place, if the list does not get enacted, would this issue just stay in limbo? Is there a time limitation on it?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Even thou the law is in place, if the list does not get enacted, would this issue just stay in limbo? Is there a time limitation on it?


it seems to be that way, that right now it's at a stale mate(think of a game of chest). I'm not sure if there is limitation on this or not, that is something we need to research....


----------

